# Does the Uber app Log all miles while the app is on?



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

And if not, Why not?

This would be an ultra easy thing to incorporate into the app, for tax purposes.
The only pay while on the trip, but as you all know, you can deduct when the app in on also.

Where do I find the 'Total app on Miles'?

TIA- Todd


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Where do I find the 'Total app on Miles'?


You don't. It's on you to log all miles and have written proof in the case of an IRS audit.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

At the end of the year you will get a summary that says total online miles. I have no way to know if it is correct. Also there are other times miles are deductible even when you are not online. You can be off line and still working.

Here is another twist on deductible miles. Miles driven to get oil change or other maintenance done are also deductible, yon can deduct the percentage of miles based on personal and business use. I drive my car 76% of the time for rideshare, than 76% of the standard mileage deduction for those miles is a deduction.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> At the end of the year you will get a summary that says total online miles. I have no way to know if it is correct. Also there are other times miles are deductible even when you are not online. You can be off line and still working.
> 
> Here is another twist on deductible miles. Miles driven to get oil change or other maintenance done are also deductible, yon can deduct the percentage of miles based on personal and business use. I drive my car 76% of the time for rideshare, than 76% of the standard mileage deduction for those miles is a deduction.


OK, so you're swaying I will get a print out of Total App on Miles? Not just the rider in the vehicle that they pay for?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow. Talk about spoon fed. Get a notebook and start logging your mileage. All of it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The Texan said:


> OK, so you're swaying I will get a print out of Total App on Miles? Not just the rider in the vehicle that they pay for?


I'm saying the report says online miles. Since I keep mileage logs I have not checked to see if the miles they reported are total miles online. I really have no way of knowing. They could be all online miles, they could be all miles with Pax, they could be all miles on way to get pax and with pax, or a combination of something else.

I do know there are times where I drive through areas and the app does not communicate properly, my log includes all mile not what the app things I drove.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Having read other similar discussions, this topic reminds me of the common feature of most cars- a readout showing fuel economy. In each of my last four cars, three of them being Prius’, the readout has been 5-10% optimistic, showing higher mpg than I actually achieved. I base this on the amount of fuel I pay for and put in the tank.
Your best bet is to keep an odometer based mileage log, recording all business use yourself. Sorry for going off-topic to make my point. ?


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Uber tracks and reports only miles with a rider in the car.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Wrong Uber tracks all on line need milage. This has been gone over umteen times.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Wrong Uber tracks all on line need milage. This has been gone over umteen times.


Even if you are correct it does not satisfy the IRS rules for using that reported online mileage as a deduction. Although I did read one thread here where a judge did allow them. I personally have no desire to let it get to the point to where I have to go to court.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

OK, I have both answers here.

I started to log my stArt and stop miles on the notes on my Iphone, I know- not that permanent. I'll screenshot it, and download it to my Imgur account- It's then saved elsewhere too.

Thanks


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

That's why I use trip log.also but uber does track all online miles.


----------

